

Backup Box Makes Switching Between Cloud Storage Services Easy - clangager
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/25/backup-box-makes-switching-between-cloud-storage-services-easy-now-also-supports-google-drive/

======
mrschwabe
Seen these guys demo live what seems like only a few months back. Hit the
ground running and have been iterating ever since. Nice work!

